# Skype exige un mot de passe à l'ouverture



## vaikuntha (14 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,
Quand je démarre mon ordinateur (j'ai un imac avec mac OS X 10.4.8), puis que j'ouvre Skype, il y a systématiquement une fenêtre qui apparaît et dit :
"Veuillez saisir le mot de passe de votre trousseau.
Skype souhaite utiliser le trousseau « session »"
Quand je tape le mot de passe de ma session (je suis ladministrateur et il ny a que ma session); Il ne le reconnaît pas
Quand je clique sur OK sans rentrer de mot de passe : ça marche
Quand je clique sur annuler ; ça marche
Comment faire pour que cette fenêtre n'apparaisse pas à chaque ouverture de session?
NB : Le problème ne se produit que lorsque jouvre Skype, manuellement ou en ouverture automatique avec la session, après avoir démarré ou redémarré lordinateur.
Un modérateur du Forum Skype France a essayé de résoudre le problème. Sa conclusion est quil sagit dun problème de « trousseau daccès » et il ma renvoyé à un forum mac.
A vous please, Thanks...


----------



## marctiger (14 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour, si c'est un problème de trousseau, essayes de le réparer :
Applications/Utilitaires/Trousseau d'Accès/S.O.S/Réparer... Cela pourrait résoudre ton problème.


----------



## vaikuntha (14 Novembre 2006)

C'est fait : Aucun probl&#232;me d&#233;tect&#233;


----------



## vaikuntha (15 Novembre 2006)

Mais le probl&#232;me subsiste!
HELP!...


----------



## marctiger (15 Novembre 2006)

Dans les préférences de Skype tu peux lui demander de se souvenir du mot de passe ainsi que de l'ouvrir ou non au démarrage etc... as-tu regardé cela ?


----------



## vaikuntha (15 Novembre 2006)

Le problème n'est pas là. J'ai pas de problème avec le mot de passe skype.
Le problème est cette fenêtre qui apparait systématiquement :

Déverrouillage du trousseau
Veuillez saisir le mot de passe de votre trousseau.
Skype souhaite utiliser le trousseau "session"
Détails :
Trousseau : login.keychain
Application : Skype

Quoi que je fasse (voir mon premier post) elle apparait toujours.
Je suis obligé de cliquer sur OK ou annuler pour ouvrir Skype.
Le problème reste entier...


----------



## vaikuntha (15 Novembre 2006)

D'ailleurs, je constate en faisant Trousseau/Edition/Liste des trousseaux, que je n'ai pas de trousseau "session"  ???


----------



## vaikuntha (17 Novembre 2006)

SVP ne me laissez pas tomber. Ceci est une demande d'aide solenelle et désespérée.
Nia til personne pour se pencher sur mon problème tragique et dramatique de mon trousseau d'accès?


----------



## marctiger (17 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour, ce n'est pas que je t'aie "laiss&#233; tomber" mais je suis tr&#232;s peu devant l'&#233;cran depuis quelques jours. Je vais me repencher sur la chose, mais as-tu bien v&#233;rifi&#233; avoir coch&#233; la case *"Retenir mon mot de passe..."*, car avec cela cette fen&#234;tre n'a plus de raison de s'ouvrir.


----------



## marctiger (18 Novembre 2006)

Voudrais-tu v&#233;rifier si *"Trousseau d'Acc&#232;s "* est *d&#233;verrouill&#233;*, je pense que cela r&#233;soudra ton probl&#232;me.
V&#233;rifies &#233;galement tes pr&#233;f&#233;rences de ce m&#234;me trousseau, surtout la partie S.O.S


----------



## richard-deux (18 Novembre 2006)

Et pourquoi ne pas supprimer ton mot de passe dans le trousseau puis relancer l'application Skype ?
Le problème pourrait se résoudre de cette façon-ci.


----------



## marctiger (20 Novembre 2006)

Des nouvelles... problème résolu... ?


----------



## vaikuntha (12 Janvier 2007)

En fin de compte, je crois que tous mes prob venaient de mon disque dur défaillant. Je l'ai changé depuis et tous marche bien.
Merci


----------



## marctiger (12 Janvier 2007)

Je suis bien content que tu aies r&#233;solu ce probl&#232;me,  et bonne continuation.


----------

